# What caused his death? Is Olivia safe?



## Tripiam (May 17, 2009)

I've had two goldfish (1 common, Orlando for about 2 years, 1 calico, Olivia for about 6 months) About 2 weeks ago my common came down with a case of what I suspected to be fin/tail rot (which baffled me, because I keep the tank exceptionally clean and there is nothing in there he could have cut himself on...I change 25% of the water each week and replace filters when needed) and I started to treat the tank with Maracyn. About 3 days into the treatment, most of his tail flaked off and scales started to come off. He wasn't having any trouble breathing or eating, and he seemed to still be in good spirits. After a week of maracyn, he showed no signs of getting better. I went to Petsmart where they recommended another round of antibiotics and a special food. a few days ago, I noticed a majority of his scales missing, and actual meat showing near his tail. His eyes and gills were fine. Yesterday, he was doing much better and seemed to back to his old self energy-wise, and today he seemed fine as well ( apart from the missing scales/tail/top fin) so I thought it safe to clean the tank more thoroughly than just changing the water (as I have been every other day since I noticed him sick) but he died during the process. Also, I have well water, so bad water shouldn't be the issue..

What I want to know is- What is this that killed him? Did I do everything right to try and save him? Do I need to continue to treat the tank? I've boil hot watered the rocks and plants, and cleaned the tank very well. Olivia shows no signs of what Orlando had.


----------



## Tripiam (May 17, 2009)

Also, it is a 15 gallon tank and I do check the well water for metals and whatnot.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm sorry Tripiam, it's always hard when we loose a friend.
It looks as if it was a combination of things, look down this
list and it may help you narrow it down....
http://www.koiandponds.com/koidiseases.htm


----------

